
He Was Supposed to Be the Next Stephen King. Then the Aliens Came - jessaustin
https://medium.com/s/reasonable-doubt/he-was-supposed-to-be-the-next-stephen-king-then-the-aliens-came-afd7195e0b49
======
yesenadam
Well, he sounds pretty crazy. Believes a lot of super-nutty stuff, anyway. (My
mother believed a lot of super-nutty New Age stuff, but I wouldn't say she was
crazy at all.)

I felt lied to after I read _Communion_ , when I found out later that he
didn't actually _remember_ that stuff, the alien abduction or whatever - it
came out of guided hypnotherapy sessions. You know, like that fictional child
abuse scandal etc. Yet it's written as an absolutely true story, like he's
writing about stuff he can remember. You trust him, and...he sold a lot of
copies. I felt deceived. I see him as a con-man.

------
ChrisGranger
I've found Strieber's books to be entertaining, but part of me thinks he's
playing the long-con with his claims about his experiences. It's like he has
written _himself_ as the protagonist in one of his stories.

